# Folkes sailboat?



## wayward wind (Sep 7, 2011)

In the immortal words of my wife, you did what? I bought and am restoring a Folkes less then 40' ketch, all steel, hull, deck and cabin. Dispite my best efforts, I can not find any info on the designer, or the builder. Can anyone provide any information please?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not having much luck either.... the builder is David Folkes, I think he's PNW based as most examples for sale seem to be in BC or on the west coast. Pretty generic multichine full keel cruising boats, many owner finished to varying degrees of quality.


----------



## BonnieEmber (Mar 1, 2015)

I have searched the web, for info, as well. 

David Folkes, has passed on, so we wont' be able to ask him.

I am in the process of buying a 1995/2000 Folkes Center Cockpit.

Any info on this boat would be great.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Folkes boats were built here - Coquitlam or Maple Ridge IIRC. They were mostly single chine steel but I believe there were some double chine ones as well. They were built to more or less a workboat standard and were very modest performers.

I've never heard anything bad about their construction quality but resale can be a bit problematic - don't expect to sell for a high price no matter what you spend on one. They are a bit like ferro in that regard.


----------



## gord0001a (Oct 4, 2011)

Zombie thread warning!

These boats were built in Sardis, BC by Folkes Manufacturing.

My parents owned a 39'. It was double hard chined, all steel. Potential problem areas are lack of priming the inside of the hull before spray foaming, corrosion of tanks (in those days the tanks were steel but my 1998 40' Folkes uses stainless). Watch the post that supports the mast step, even in the 80s I was aware of multiple boats where it was replaced. Also keep an eye on the bilge, Folkes foamed early boats right through the bilge. Several different rigs were available. My parents had the taller rig which carried more sail.

I own what I suspect is a one-off boat built by Folkes. The hull shape is similar to the 39 but apparently it's 40' (or more, I haven't measured) 6" wider in the beam, has a lower cabin (still 6' headroom throughout), and a walk-through transom. Since the hull was built in 1998 and the rest of the boat finished in 2010, it's been on the hard all but one year and only has 12h on the engine.

Rust and electrolysis must always be at the forefront of your mind with a steel boat. Modern coatings are great though. These boats actually sail quite well for what they are. They carry a significant amount of sail due to their weight (about 22,000lbs).


----------

